# Amazon: Rezensionen gegen Entgelt ab sofort nicht mehr erlaubt



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Amazon: Rezensionen gegen Entgelt ab sofort nicht mehr erlaubt*

					In den Produktbewertungen von Amazon fanden sich neben den Meinungen herkömmlicher Käufer lange Zeit auch entsprechend gekennzeichnete Rezensionen, bei denen ein Produkt im Gegenzug für die Bewertung kostenlos oder vergünstigt bereitgestellt wurde. Damit soll nun Schluss sein - jedoch bleiben offenen Fragen und Ausnahmen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Amazon: Rezensionen gegen Entgelt ab sofort nicht mehr erlaubt*


----------



## Leob12 (24. November 2016)

Sobald ich sowas schon sehe nehme ich die Rezension nicht mehr ernst. Ich lese mir öfters ein paar durch und diese gesponserten Rezensionen waren durch die Bank absolut unkritisch.


----------



## INU.ID (24. November 2016)

Schlimmer finde ich ja noch die ganzen Fake-Rezensionen. Teilweise erkennt man diese an der schlechten (maschinellen) Übersetzung, sehr oft aber erkennt man sie nicht sofort. Und wer nur nach den "Sternen" schaut, bekommt von den Fakes gleich mal gar nichts mit. Manche Produkt haben sogar ausschließlich Fake-Bewertungen. Bei den "ich habe dieses Produkt blabla" hab ich bei der Frage "War diese Rezension für Sie hilfreich?" eh fast immer auf NEIN geklickt. Außer es waren wirklich sinnvolle/hilfreiche Infos dabei, oder es wurde sehr detailliert und offensichtlich fair bewertet.

Allerdings reagieren diese ganzen Plattformen (ob ebay oder Amazon) nicht nur unzureichend auf Beschwerden, zb. wenn man eine "Rezension" meldet, die gar keine ist, sondern wo nur jemand shice geschrieben hat. Auch fehlen an den entscheidenden Stellen "Links" um unkompliziert einen Betrug zu melden (zb. diese ganzen Betrüger die wollen das man sich bei ihnen vor dem Kauf meldet). Und auf Amazon gibt es aktuell verdammt viele solcher Abzock-Angebote, aber Amazon reagiert einfach nicht.


----------



## Karotte81 (24. November 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich ja noch die ganzen Fake-Rezensionen. Teilweise erkennt man diese an der schlechten (maschinellen) Übersetzung, sehr oft aber erkennt man sie nicht sofort. Und wer nur nach den "Sternen" schaut, bekommt von den Fakes gleich mal gar nichts mit. Manche Produkt haben sogar ausschließlich Fake-Bewertungen. Bei den "ich habe dieses Produkt blabla" hab ich bei der Frage "War diese Rezension für Sie hilfreich?" eh fast immer auf NEIN geklickt. Außer es waren wirklich sinnvolle/hilfreiche Infos dabei, oder es wurde sehr detailliert und offensichtlich fair bewertet.
> 
> Allerdings reagieren diese ganzen Plattformen (ob ebay oder Amazon) nicht nur unzureichend auf Beschwerden, zb. wenn man eine "Rezension" meldet, die gar keine ist, sondern wo nur jemand shice geschrieben hat. Auch fehlen an den entscheidenden Stellen "Links" um unkompliziert einen Betrug zu melden (zb. diese ganzen Betrüger die wollen das man sich bei ihnen vor dem Kauf meldet). Und auf Amazon gibt es aktuell verdammt viele solcher Abzock-Angebote, aber Amazon reagiert einfach nicht.



Natürlich nicht, je mehr 5 Sterne Bewertungen sie haben, desto hochwertiger wirken die Produkte, also kaufen die Leute auch mehr wenn sie das Gefühl haben, dass das Produkt qualitativ gut ist. Wenn sie die alle löschen würden, hätten viel mehr Produkte schlechtere Bewertungen, da die ganzen negativeren Bewertungen viel mehr zur Geltung kommen würden.  Und das möchte Amazon ja sicher nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. November 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich ja noch die ganzen Fake-Rezensionen. ....


Das ist doch gerade die Würze der Rezensionen, z.B. diese hier für ein Pfefferspray:

_"wir haben den Spray bei einer Gartenparty verwendet und abgesehen davon,  dass sich kaum eine "normale" Menge auf dem Grillgut verteilen ließ,  
schmeckte der Pfeffer säuerlich und war viel zu intensiv. Der Druck war  viel zu stark, hier sollte vom Erzeuger nachgebessert werden.
Ich rate von diesem Produkt ab und empfehle eine klassische Mühle."_
Quelle: C. C.s Rezension von Pfefferspray ProSecure, balistischer Strah...

...


----------



## scully1234 (25. November 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> (zb. diese ganzen Betrüger die wollen das man sich bei ihnen vor dem Kauf meldet). Und auf Amazon gibt es aktuell verdammt viele solcher Abzock-Angebote, aber Amazon reagiert einfach nicht.



Warum sollten sie daran auch Interesse haben, sind doch eh Warehouse Deals und damit sozusagen Konkurenz


Ich hatte das letztens schonmal angemerkt im Schnaeppchenfuehrer,das da die selben gekaperte Accounts seit nunmehr fast ueber einen viertel Jahr aktiv sind mit der Masche ,.

Der Post wurde  so wie mir nun gerade auffaellt einfach dreist und kommentarlos geloescht .

Zu finden sind nur noch zwei Statements auf den Post selber

Amazon Blitzangebote: Alle Technik-Deals im Überblick


Korreliert wohl nicht so richtig mit den Geschaeftsuebeinkuenften zwischen AMAZON und PCGHW ,wenn da negativ Publicity auftaucht die auch noch belegbar ist

Von dem Post hier werd ich mir wohl nen Screenshot anfertigen, koennte ja sein das er auch wieder urploetzlich verschwindet

Und mittlerweile sind wohl auch die grossen langsam mal drauf aufmerksam geworden

Fakeshops auf Amazon: Stiftung Warentest erklart die Betrugsmasche | STERN.de

Im TV kam vor 2 Tagen auch ein Bericht darueber


----------



## DerBratmaxe (25. November 2016)

Wer sein Hirn beim Einkaufen abschaltet und abgezockt wird ist selber schuld.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade die Würze der Rezensionen, z.B. diese hier für ein Pfefferspray:
> 
> _"wir haben den Spray bei einer Gartenparty verwendet und abgesehen davon,  dass sich kaum eine "normale" Menge auf dem Grillgut verteilen ließ,
> schmeckte der Pfeffer säuerlich und war viel zu intensiv. Der Druck war  viel zu stark, hier sollte vom Erzeuger nachgebessert werden.
> ...



Diese Bewertung ist  und  Als ob ein Pfefferspray für Lebensmittel gedacht ist, am besten Amazon erlaubt nur noch Bewertungen von Usern die überhaupt dort gekauft haben. Das reduziert mal die Menge an Bewertungen auch wenn die Bewertungen von Käufern die keine Ahnung haben immer noch da sein werden. 
Zum Glück gibts Reviews im Netz von kompetenteren Leuten als manche Bewerter auf Amazon wie deine Bewertung gerade gezeigt hat.


----------



## drebbin (25. November 2016)

Die Information für Lebensmittel ist vlt einfach für Amerikaner gedacht [emoji14]


----------



## INU.ID (25. November 2016)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, je mehr 5 Sterne Bewertungen  sie haben, desto hochwertiger wirken die Produkte, also kaufen die Leute  auch mehr wenn sie das Gefühl haben, dass das Produkt qualitativ gut  ist. Wenn sie die alle löschen würden, hätten viel mehr Produkte  schlechtere Bewertungen, da die ganzen negativeren Bewertungen viel mehr  zur Geltung kommen würden.  Und das möchte Amazon ja sicher nicht


Weil Amazon unterm Strich mehr davon hat wenn die Kunden mit der Plattform unzufrieden sind?


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade die Würze der Rezensionen, z.B. diese hier für ein Pfefferspray:


Wobei das eigentlich keine richtigen Fake- sondern eher Witz-Rezensionen sind. Die versuchen sich auch nicht als echte Rez. zu tarnen, und sind in der Regel so verteilt, das es quasi keine Beeinflussung des Rezension-Durchschnittes gibt. Außer bei exotischen Produkten wie zb. bei diesem 34657-teiligen Schweizer-Messer für tausend (?) €uro, dem Ring für 60.000€, dem Kuli für 12.000€, dem Lynx Suborbital-Flug für 99.9999€, oder der Rolex für 150.000€ (usw). Dort sind die meisten Rezensionen von "Witzbolden" erstellt, womit das Gesamt-Rating (Sterne) auch keinen Wert hat. Aber das sind Einzelfälle verglichen mit den massenweisen (versucht) getarnten Fake-Rezensionen.

Auch sind Warehouse-Deals keine direkte Konkurrenz, da Amazon an allen Verkäufen verdient. Nur eben bei den Fake-Anbietern/Betrügern nicht, da diese ja bewusst eine Abwicklung außerhalb Amazon erfordern. Da verdient Amazon nichts, und da greift für den betrogenen Käufer auch kein Amazon-Schutz.

Vermutlich ist es hier wie bei ebay, das dafür zuständige Sicherheits-Team hat seinen Namen nicht verdient, weil es A zu unfähig und/oder B viel zu klein ist.




scully1234 schrieb:


> Der Post wurde  so wie mir nun gerade auffaellt einfach dreist und kommentarlos geloescht .



Ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, aber vielleicht hast du Links zu  entsprechenden Betrugs-Angeboten gepostet. Dann kann es natürlich  passieren, das solche Postings editiert, oder direkt komplett gelöscht  werden, damit nicht noch jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt.


> Korreliert wohl nicht so richtig mit den Geschaeftsuebeinkuenften  zwischen AMAZON und PCGHW ,wenn da negativ Publicity auftaucht die auch  noch belegbar ist.


Da habe ich so meine Zweifel dran, zumal ich als Mod von solchen Anweisungen noch nie gehört habe.


Edit: Du hattest eine ganze Reihe E-Mail-Adressen gepostet. Ich schätze deswegen wurde das Posting ausgeblendet (aber nicht gelöscht).


----------



## alfalfa (25. November 2016)

Manchmal fällt man auch auf eine neue Masche rein...
Ich habe letztens eine Hülle für mein Smartphone gekauft, weil die Rezensionen durchweg positiv waren.
Nach dem Kauf erhielt ich eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass ich den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet bekomme, wenn ich das Produkt positiv bewerte.
Nun war mir klar, warum dieses passungenaue Billigprodukt so gute Rezensionen hatte...
Ich habe mich an den Verkäufer gewandt und geschildert, dass es mir unlogisch erscheint, den Kaufpreis erstattet zu bekommen, wenn man mit dem Prodkt zufrieden ist und es positiv bewertet, denn genau umgekehrt sollte es der Fall sein! Und ich schrieb, dass ich dieses Produkt bei bestem Willen nicht positiv bewerten kann.
Fairerweise bekam ich den Kaufpreis dann auch erstattet und habe mir eine Rezension gespart.
Aber da sieht man mal, wie viel man auf Rezensionen geben kann, die auch auf den zweiten Blick nicht gekauft erscheinen.


----------



## Leob12 (25. November 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Diese Bewertung ist  und  Als ob ein Pfefferspray für Lebensmittel gedacht ist, am besten Amazon erlaubt nur noch Bewertungen von Usern die überhaupt dort gekauft haben. Das reduziert mal die Menge an Bewertungen auch wenn die Bewertungen von Käufern die keine Ahnung haben immer noch da sein werden.
> Zum Glück gibts Reviews im Netz von kompetenteren Leuten als manche Bewerter auf Amazon wie deine Bewertung gerade gezeigt hat.


Das ist doch offensichtlich nicht ernst gemeint. Wie soll man Pfefferspray auch rezensieren? 
"Tolles Produkt, hab heute morgen den immer unfreundlichen Nachbarn damit begrüßt. Wirkung wie beschrieben, hält lange an. Hat mich überzeugt!" ?^^ 
Oder "Funktioniert besser als Spray XY, die Schmerzensschreie waren lauter" 

Ich glaube der Rezensent hat einen guten Humor und ist keineswegs nicht inkompetent. 



alfalfa schrieb:


> Manchmal fällt man auch auf eine neue Masche rein...
> Ich habe letztens eine Hülle für mein Smartphone gekauft, weil die Rezensionen durchweg positiv waren.
> Nach dem Kauf erhielt ich eine Mail mit dem Hinweis, dass ich den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet bekomme, wenn ich das Produkt positiv bewerte.
> Nun war mir klar, warum dieses passungenaue Billigprodukt so gute Rezensionen hatte...
> ...



Durchwegs positive Rezensionen am besten durchlesen. Sind sie ausführlicher? Wird das Produkt mit anderen verglichen? Gibt es Updates? 
Wenn 80% der Rezensionen hauptsächlich aus "Produkt funktioniert und Lieferung wie gewohnt schnell", dann haben diese für mich keinerlei Wert. 

Da würden mich die Rezensionen aber tatsächlich interessieren.


----------



## Karotte81 (25. November 2016)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Weil Amazon unterm Strich mehr davon hat wenn die Kunden mit der Plattform unzufrieden sind?



Gibt es zu deiner Aussage auch ne Begründung oder ist das nur dein Gefühl? Woran siehst du eine allgemeine Unzufriedenheit? Kann keine erkennen, zumindest umsatz u wachstumstechnisch.


----------



## INU.ID (25. November 2016)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> Gibt es zu deiner Aussage auch ne Begründung oder ist das nur dein Gefühl? Woran siehst du eine *allgemeine *Unzufriedenheit? Kann keine erkennen, zumindest umsatz u wachstumstechnisch.


Ich sprach logischerweise von den betrogenen Kunden. Amazon liegt die Zufriedenheit des Kunden ja offensichtlich am Herzen, wenn man sich den Service anschaut. Keine Beweislastumkehr, Geld zurück innerhalb von 2 Jahren (statt Austauschgerät), wenn man möchte bzw. unzufrieden ist, was den Kundenservice angeht ist Amazon mit weitem Abstand auf Platz 1. Das passt das Dulden von solchen "Unzulänglichkeiten" mal überhaupt nicht ins Konzept. Und deswegen bezweifel ich auch, das Amazon nichts daran liegt, dagegen vorzugehen (wie hier mehrfach unterstellt wurde). Es wird vielmehr an mangelndem oder ausreichend geschultem Personal liegen.

Bei ebay zb. war das Sicherheitsteam vor ein paar Jahren afaik 100 Mann stark, was offensichtlich aber noch nicht ausreichend war/ist, um der Lage Herr zu werden.


----------



## Karotte81 (25. November 2016)

Betrogene Kunden sind aber eher selten, wenn iwas ist, kümmert sich Amazon eh, selbst bei Marktplatzhändler. 
Und logischerweise... du hast von unzufrieden gesprochen, nicht von betrogen. Zumindest in den zwei Zeilen die an mich gerichtet waren. 

Stören tun Amazon sicher diese Fake Angebote, aber geschönte Bewertungen... das wollen sie doch alle, die Unternehmen, die Händler... führt schließlich alles zu mehr Absatz.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> "Tolles Produkt, hab heute morgen den immer unfreundlichen Nachbarn damit begrüßt. Wirkung wie beschrieben, hält lange an. Hat mich überzeugt!" ?^^



Genau so soll es bewertet werden


----------



## iGameKudan (25. November 2016)

Das Amazon Vine-Programm wäre damit auch Geschichte?


----------



## INU.ID (26. November 2016)

Karotte81 schrieb:


> du hast von unzufrieden gesprochen, nicht von betrogen.


Bitte? Wer durch eine Fake-Rezension betrogen wird (weil er das Produkt kauft, und dann feststellt das es gar nicht wie in den Rezensionen beschrieben ist), oder durch eine Abzock-Masche (wo gleich die ganze Kohle weg ist), der ist etwa nicht unzufrieden? Du hast mich gefragt woran ich eine allgemeine Unzufriedenheit erkenne, dabei habe ich gar nicht von allgemein gesprochen. 


> Betrogene Kunden sind aber eher selten, wenn iwas ist, kümmert sich Amazon eh, selbst bei Marktplatzhändler.


Da bist du falsch informiert. Amazon haftet nicht (auch nicht auf "Kulanz") bei Geschäften die außerhalb der Plattform abgewickelt werden, und genau darum geht es bei den aktuellen Betrügern in erster Linie (Masche Nr1).


----------



## Karotte81 (26. November 2016)

Also iwie reden wir aneinander vorbei  Du musst mir auch nicht sagen ich bin falsch informiert, wie kommst du denn darauf? Das einem immer direkt die Kompetenz abgesprochen wird, obwohl du von was völlig anderem redest als ich... nervig. Ich bin mit Sicherheit nicht falsch informiert, ich bin seit Aönen Kunde bei Amazon und habe hier im Forum auch schon einige Male etwas zu den Fake Angeboten(inkl email)  gesagt, aber darum geht es hier doch gar nicht. Mir zumindest nicht. 
Nun redest du von Fake Angeboten obwohl es mir um Fake Bewertungen ging. Und wg Fake Bewertungen ein schlechtes Produkt kaufen u ew evtl später zurückgeben, oder generell Probleme mit Marktplatzhändlern haben, kümmert sich Amazon. Sollte klar sein wenn du diese Fake Angebote meinst, wo man ne E-Mail Adresse anschreiben soll, dass Amazon da natürlich nix erstattet. Aber von diesem Betrug habe ich auch nicht geredet, sondern von Käufen aufgrund falscher Bewertungen, miese Ware von Dritthändlern, etc, da hilft Amazon eigentlich immer. Und ursprünglich ging es doch um Fake Rezensionen...


----------



## -Ultima- (26. November 2016)

Ich glaube Amazon interessiert das einen Scheiß... 
Genau so, wie Artikel von Bildern, die *ALLES* im Intimbereich *öffentlich *zeigen und trotz dem Hinweis eines Käufers vor über einem halben Jahr noch nicht raus genommen wurden...

Ich würde ja den (Beweis)Link zu Amazon posten aber das könnte einige schwer verstören, denn selbst in Prons ist es nicht so ekelig... deshalb nur per PN.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2016)

Verdammter Mist.  
Das war einer meiner besten Zweitjobs, die ich je hatte.
Pro Post 10 Cent. Das summiert sich.


----------



## PlanetCaro (27. November 2016)

Amazon hat jetzt wieder das alleinige Monopol der gekauften Bewertungen. Amazon praktiziert mit dem Vinclub Betrug und Wettbewerbsverzerrung. Vine bzw. gekaufte Bewertungen, machen nur bei einem eigenen Listing Sinn. Der Verkaufsputch ist gigantisch, sobald eine Produktbewertung unter dem Listing steht (sowohl der Google als auch der Amazonalgoritmus springt darauf extrem an). Folglich hat nur Amazon bzw. eine Markenfirma (ohne weitere Händler unter dem Listing) ein Interesse daran, sofern man den Zusammenhang erkannt hat. Es macht ja keinen Sinn, etwas zu verschenken, wenn andere sich mit niedrigen Preisen in das subventionierte Listing mogeln. Amazon ist mit dieser Praxis angefangen. Die Amerikaner haben das ganz schnell verstanden und dann eigene Brands mit ähnlichen Produkten erfunden. Die bedienen sich auch Software und informieren sich und verteilen jobs wie: Bewertung schreiben, Bewertungen voten und in den social media Plattformen gegenseitig liken und sharen. Es ist jetzt auch Fakt, dass die amerikanischen und englischen Händler die deutschen Händler verdrängt haben aus Deutschland. Amazon hat die ausländischen Händler alle darauf geschult, wie sie die Umsatzsteuer hier in Deutschland umgehen können (Ware in Tschechien). Alles an Amazon ist Wettvewerbsverzerrung und total unfair. Amazon hat jetzt wieder das Monopol alleine Bewertungen einzukaufen und seine wieder Händler aubzuhängen.


----------



## PlanetCaro (27. November 2016)

Och, hättest Du mal ein bisschen verhandelt! Eigentlich springt immer mindestens das Produkt einschließlich Versand dabei raus! Du musst Dir immer die Händler mit eigenem Listing, dass sind die Bandeigentümer, heraus suchen. Wenn Du was kaufen willst bei Amazon, kontaktiere die Brandeigentümer und frage. Da wird auch heute keiner NEINsagen, da wenn Du ihn kontaktierts, er das Bewerten ja genau mit Dir absprechen kann . Wenn jemand von den Händlern nicht will, setzt ihn unter Druck, kaufe und drohe mit schlechten jetzt kommts Verkäufer-Bewertungen. Dann knicken sie ein. Hat sich mittlerweile herumgesprochen. 3 Verkäuferbewertungen mit "Produkt war nicht so wie beschrieben" und der Veräufer ist weg und Amazon klaut den den ganzen Lagerbestand! Das ist der traurige Alltag auf Amazon. Das diese Firma mit ihrer unfairen  Geschäftspraxis, ihrer Steuer- und Rechtsbefreiung  in Europa so groß werden durfte ist ein Skandal.


----------

